# טונה בשמן לכלב



## hani881 (20/12/15)

טונה בשמן לכלב 
זה בסדר להוסיף לכלב מעט טונה+שמן למזון היבש רק בשביל הטעם והארומה? קופסת טונה מחזיקה לי שבוע וחצי- עד שבועיים.  הכלב שלי סרבן מזון יבש. לא מוכן לאכול בשום אופן
בלי התוספת הנ"ל. ניסיתי תוספות אחרות וזה לא עבד 
כמו שעובד עם הטונה. 
אשמח לקבל תשובה


----------



## שירן ל11 (20/12/15)

אפשר לשאול באיזה מזון יבש אתה מאכיל אותו?


----------



## hani881 (20/12/15)

נראה לי שזה לא רלוונטי לשאלה שלי 
כי נהגתי להחליף לו סוגי מזון יבש עשרות פעמים ובכל זאת
הוא עומד בסירובו לאכול . כרגע הוא על Nutra Gold כבש.


----------



## שירן ל11 (21/12/15)

זה רלוונטי, כי כלבים לא מרעיבים את עצמם למוות 
בשימורי טונה יש חומרים משמרים, ממש לא טוב שכלב יאכל טונה מקופסה על בסיס יומי. בכלל, יש שימורים מיוחדים לכלבים- וגם הם לא מומלצים לצריכה יומית. 
יכול להיות שהכלב התפנק והבין שאם הוא מתאפק בסוף הוא מקבל טונה. כדאי לגמול אותו מההרגל ולהחזיר אותו לאוכל יבש ובריא יותר. 
שאלתי במה אתה מאכיל אותו, כי יש מזונות שיש בהם אחוז גבוהה של בשר והרבה כלבים אוהבים את הריח החזק שלהם ביחס למזונות אחרים- אקאנה ונאו למשל, אבל לא חסרים מותגים דומים. 
ניסית להרים את כלי האוכל 10-15 דקות אחרי שמילאת אותו? 
אני יודעת שזאת לא התשובה שחיפשת, אבל לדעתי חבל להרים ידיים- למען הבריאות של הכלב ואיכות החיים שלכם.


----------



## hani881 (21/12/15)

ניסיתי את כל השיטות... 
כולל מה שהצעת ויותר מזה כדי שהוא יאכל וזה לא עבד, לכן לא נראה לי
שכמות קטנה של תוספת טונה תזיק לו מאוד...
אני מקווה שאני לא טועה.


----------



## שירן ל11 (21/12/15)

טוב בהצלחה


----------



## ANZ1 (21/12/15)

אין שום בעיה 
אין שום בעיה לתת לכלב קצת טונה כל יום, כתבת שקופסת טונה מספיקה לשבוע וחצי,
גם אם תתן לו יותר, גם אם תתן לו כפול, שום דבר לא יקרה,
נכון יש הרבה נתרן בקופסא משומרת, זה לא בריא במיוחד, ויש כאלו שימליצו לך לא לאכול טונה וגם לא לתת לכלב, אבל זה לא יעשה כלום לך וכלום לכלב.
אם תתן לו כל יום קופסת טונה שלמה, זה יהיה יותר מדי מלח ויותר מדי שמן.
בכמות שכתבת אין שום בעיה, זה רק יעזור לו לטעם ולפרווה.


----------



## hani881 (21/12/15)

תודה רבה! אתה אומר זאת מניסיון?


----------



## ANZ1 (21/12/15)

כן, האכלתי הרבה כלבים 
כל פעם שכלב לא אהב את סוג האוכל החדש אני מוסיף להם כף טונה, יש כאלו שאכלו ככה שנים.
אם אתה רוצה תשובה מקצועית, כתוב בגוגל :
Can Dogs Eat Canned Tuna
ותגלה מאות אנשים ששאלו את אותה שאלה, כי מה לעשות לכולם יש קופסאות טונה בבית, לטונה יש ריח וטעם חזק שכלבים אוהבים.
כל הוטרינרים יגידו את אותו הדבר, קצת זה לא מזיק.


----------



## hani881 (21/12/15)

נפלא! המון תודה!


----------



## Il deserto rosso (21/12/15)

רק הערה אחת, 
נכון גם לבני אדם.
השמן באריזות הספציפיות הללו נחשב לשמן תעשייתי נחות. עדיף לרכוש תמיד טונה במים, לסנן את כל הנוזלים ולהוסיף שמן זית איכותי.


----------



## DAHUJI (21/12/15)

זה בסדר גמור ואף מומלץ. 
טונה היא *מקור מצויין* לחלבון ולכן היא אוכל מצויין להעניק לכלב כצ'ופר מידי פעם (נניח פחית טונה אחת לשבוע = 7 ימים).
אני מאכיל את הכלב שלי בפחית טונה במים אחת ל- 10 ימים... וגם ב- 1-2ביצים קשות בשבוע, בנקניקיות פה ושם, בשאריות פסטרמה, בחזה עוף מידי פעם, בקופסת קוטג' אחת בשבוע שהיא גבינה דלת לקטוז, בירקות חופשי חופשי ובקצת פירות שזורם לו לאכול (למשל בננה, אפרסמון, תפוח).
אני מאוד מאוד ממליץ *שלא לשמור פחית טונה במקרר יותר מ- 3 ימים*.
תמיד תריח את הפחית ושים לב שהריח של הדג מתחיל להשתנות כבר יום אחרי הפתיחה.

בגלל שטונה בקופסת שימורים משומרת בעזרת שמן ומלח (70% טונה-30% שמן), אכן רמות המלח גבוהות יחסית. מדובר בכ- 400 מ"ג נתרן ל- 100 גרם מוצר מסונן (בטונה במים כמעט חצי מזה - 247 מ"ג ל- 100 גרם מוצר מסונן). פחית טונה שמשקלה 160 גרם מכילה בדר"כ 112 גרם מוצר מסונן (משמן). משמע כמעט חצי גרם מלח בטונה בשמן. זה לא יהרוג את הכלב וגם לא אותנו. בעיקרון זה זניח יחסית, כי הגוף גם יודע להיפטר היטב מעודפי מלח (בגיל מבוגר יותר התהליך הזה יותר קשה לו).

אבל מה הקטע?
טונה היא דג מים עמוקים ומתהדרת בערכים נכבדים של אומגה 3 (), חומצת שומן חיונית שהגוף של הכלבים (ושלנו) לא יודע לייצר... רק שאומגה 3 היא כמו שכתבתי חומצת שומן, וככזו עפ"י הכלל הכימי Like disolve like (דומה ממיס דומה), חומצת השומן החיונית הזו מתמוססת מבשר הדג הישר אל השמן העוטף אותו (שומן מתמוסס בשומן)... ולכן אם סיננת את השמן החוצה, איבדת הרבה מאוד מאותה אומגה 3 שבטונה וזה מאוד חבל, *מאוד* (נשארות רק מתחת ל- 5% של חומצות שומן מסוג אומגה 3 מכלל חומצות השומן בבשר הדג המסונן).
ההמלצה שלי (לכלבים ובני אדם) היא לא לסנן את השמן בכלל, אלא לערבב את הדג המשומר בתוך השמן ולאכול כמו שהוא ולהרוויח את האומגה 3. ככה מרגישים הרבה פחות את השמן (מנסיון), ואפילו מופתעים.

אחרי שכתבתי את כל זה - *לכלבים/חתולים, **לתת אך ורק טונה במים* (מעל ‭27%‬ של חומצות שומן מסוג אומגה 3 מכלל חומצות השומן בבשר הדג של טונה משומרת במים)... אז האומגה 3 נשארת בבשר הטונה וגם אין תוספת שמן סויה מיותרת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



זה נכון גם לבני אדם, רק שלטונה במים יש טעם די שונה מטונה בשמן, ופה זו כבר העדפה אישית של יצורים מפונקים וכמו שמישהו פה כבר כתב לך - מי שקשה לו עם הטעם והריח החזקים יותר של טונה במים יכול לסנן את הטונה מהמים ולהשרות אותה קצת בשמן זית איכותי בכמות לא גדולה.

*שורה תחתונה?*
פחית של טונה במים, *לא יותר* מפעם בשבוע. עדיף פעם בשבוע וחצי (כל 10 ימים - 3 פחיות בחודש).
לפתוח את הפחית, לערבב את הטונה עם המים ולתת חצי באותו יום. לשמור *במקרר* את החצי השני *סגור היטב* בניילון נצמד או במכסה ייעודי לפחית שימורים (קבל מכסה מעולה לפחית שימורים שאנשים לא שמים לב אליו).
יומיים אח"כ (*ולא יותר מיומיים* אח"כ) לתת את החצי השני.
אפשר לערבב עם מזון יבש בצורה חופשית.

*הערה 1:* הטונה *הלבנה* ("הרגילה") שמוכרים בסופרמרקט מבושלת בקופסאות השימורים נחשבת כבטוחה יחסית ועם מעט כספית.
*הערה 2:* עוד מידע באנגלית אתה יכול למצוא למשל כאן.

*בתאבון לכלב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## hani881 (22/12/15)

תודה רבה על המידע והטיפים 
נותר רק "לגזור ולשמור". מעולה!


----------



## DAHUJI (22/12/15)

בכיף 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 תודה.


----------



## שירן ל11 (23/12/15)

המלצה לכלבים ובני אדם כאחד 
אחרי שאתם פותחים קופסת שימורים, תעבירו את התכולה לכלי פסטיק/ קרמיקה. אלומיניום זה מאד לא בריא.


----------



## טלי עמית (1/2/16)

כיף לקרוא את התשובות שלך 
לא הצלחתי לפתוח את הקישור -מכסה לקופסאת טונה.


----------



## DAHUJI (1/2/16)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 וקישור למכסה של קופסת טונה (ובכלל). 
אני מתכוון למכסה הפלסטיק החום שמגיע עם קופסת אבקת הקפוצ'ינו של עלית... קונים את המוצר, נהנים מהקפוצ'ינו (לא באמת, סתם קפוצ'ינו זבלה מאבקה והמון סוכר) ומשתמשים במכסה החום כמכסה *רב-פעמי* לקופסאות טונה, לקופסאות חמוצים וכו'.
יש לי כבר 3 כאלו שאספתי והם מעולים. פתרון קלאסי.


----------



## טלי עמית (1/2/16)

חחח.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 תודה רבה 
אתמול בפעם הראשונה נתתי לגור שלי ביצה קשה ... הוא כמעט אכל את הצלחת...


----------



## DAHUJI (1/2/16)

מעולה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ביצה קשה זה אוכל מצויין וחלבון מעולה. 
גם טונה *במים*. גם נקניקיות/פסטרמה. שלל קטניות שונות ומבושלות. עצמות של בקר. פירות. ירקות. גבינות דלות לקטוז (קוטג' או יוגורט)...
כמובן, לא בהגזמה. לא בכמות גדולה מדי ולא בתדירות של כל יום. משהו כמו פעם ביומיים-שלוש פינוק של אוכל אמיתי (ולא של קופסאות שימורים, אלא אם הן ממש ממש איכותיות) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




הוא כזה חמוד. נראה מתוקי אמיתי


----------



## נוסעת27 (22/12/15)

תשאיר את הצלחת עם האוכל היבש, תחליף את האוכל אחרי כמה שעות 
בסוף הוא יאכל. הוא בטח שלא ירעיב את עצמו למוות. אתה אומר ש"ניסית הכל" כנראה ניסית הכל חוץ מלהמתין... (ויותר מחצי יום)  ותוספות של בשר/טונה/שימורים רק מרקיבות להם את השיניים ובטח שלא בריאות להם במיוחד


----------



## KallaGLP (23/12/15)

טונה נשמע לי בסדר, אולי במים עדיף. 
עוד אפשרות - להוסיף מעט שימורי מזון לכלבים באיכות גבוהה.


----------

